# brisbane river this saturday 07/07



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

i'll be overnighting in ipswich this friday night and would like some experienced company for a river jaunt on sat. morning

so if i can tag along with anything you have got planned please let me know

pete


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

PP,

I'm up for it. Though have only put in under the main bridge just north of Fernvale before. Have also been told that the Twin Bridge area (up stream of the main bridge north of Fernvale) is also a possible spot.

Though am keen to try something around the lower sections near Colleges Crossing/Mt Crosby etc.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

i'am actually doing colleges crossing on fri. morning with kayaker1 (paul and ana) so your spot sounds good - what are the UBD co-ordinates?

even if any of you locals can't make it on the water, any suggested locations would be appreciated

pete


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

PPop,

Lets see how ya go at Colleges Crossing on Fri morning. if that's good then we can hit there.

Otherwise we can checkout the upper Bris River near Lowood. Google Map link to this area is attached.

http://maps.google.com.au/maps?ie=UTF8& ... 3&t=h&z=14

Looks like you could put in at the sharp bend near Lowood on Forest Hill-Fernvale Road.

Pete


----------



## basstactics (Jun 22, 2007)

I have had regular trips to the section up from twin bridges and have had fairly good success on surface poppers early in the day for bass,We, a mate and I, have found it to be more productive at the lowood end the river as it seems to have more timber and weed banks at that end.As you head to lowood from Fernvale keep an eye on the left there is a dirt track just after the guard rail it will take you down to the river,no 4x4 required,where you have the choice of a couple of launching spots just below some small rapids.I wish i could join you,have a great day 

But remember that bass season is closed so don't keep any you must C&R.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks, Basstactics. Most helpful. The group that I fish with are all C&R fishos. I'm also aware of the closed season too in wild waters. Cheers, Pete


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Final post on this. Trip is on tomorrow morning - forecast is for the gusting winds to drop to 10 to 15 knots overnight (yaaa!). Location is the unknown point. Either Colleges Crossing, Lowood section of Upper Bris River or somewhere else between. Will be discussing tonite with Paddlepop after his trip to Colleges Crossing today and will make the call from there. if you are interested in joining phone me around 8pm tonite on 0419 740 621. Cheers, Pete


----------

